# Some good books on Armour Warfare(fiction)



## casca (16 Dec 2004)

If you are looking for a good read on armour warfare, the fiction type. Go and read these two books by Micheal Farmer.
Iron Tigers and Tin Soldiers. Both books follow the story of a young armour officer by the name of Patrick Dillion. I've read both books and found them to be very realistic. The author is a Major in the US Army so  he knows what he's writing about. he even has a web site out 
www.thetanker.com go check it out.


----------

